# Picking from this litter...



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

My husband and I visited this litter yesterday. They are only 4 weeks old so it was just to meet the breeder and see them. The dam was black and tan and the sire was a long haired dark sable I believe (huge). We are re-visiting in a few weeks to see them again, but in the meantime I was wondering, can you tell by their coloring now how they will look later? I assume the black ones will probably be black and tan? What about the lighter ones? They all have dark striping down the back. It's not super-important, was just curious.
Thanks!
Heather

http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz93/jansenfamily7/pups.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

another pic-


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The black ones with tan on their legs are black & tans. They will be lighter at maturity as the black will recede and the tan markings will become larger as they grow.

The grayish tan pups are sables. Sables go through a gazillion color changes as they grow so it's very hard to know exactly what they will look like as adults, though they will be darker than they are now.


----------



## snipers215 (May 2, 2009)

They're all beautiful.. it's going to be a tough call. Good luck.


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you Chris. Any advice on what to look for or avoid when choosing? We aren't sure if we're going for a male or female- there are two females in the litter- one b/,t one sable). My son REALLY wants a male, but we obviously can override him there







I would be open to either, just want the *right* dog.


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

I should add, we have small children and temperament is key. We have a fairly average lifestyle in terms of activity- we have property, but a dog with a really high drive might not be the best fit. I don't know what one can really tell about a 6 week old though!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You can't tell at 6 weeks. And you're not likely to be able to tell for sure yourselves, even later on, no matter how often you visit the pups. Since the breeder is the one who spends the most time with them and is able to watch their behavior and interactions every day over a several week period, the breeder is the one in the best position to assess temperament and match to homes accordingly. Most good breeders pick out pups for their new owners because of this. If this breeder doesn't, s/he should still offer a LOT of guidance in determining which pup is the best fit for your family and lifestyle.


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you Chris! Good advice.


----------

